# Rugged Made / Rugged Split log splitter



## neverbilly (Mar 14, 2017)

At this time, lol, I have narrowed my choices down to a Tractor Supply 25 ton County Line splitter, or a Rugged Made 37 ton splitter. The latter, I have only recently heard about, I think someone on this forum mentioned it. The latter will cost probably $1800 - $1900 delivered, and that does not include assembly (heavy!). Some comments. CL means County Line, RM means Rugged Made.

- RM 37 tons versus CL 25 tons, bigger is better?
- RM appears to be very heavy duty construction. Shipping weight is 700 lbs! Requires assembly, ugh.
- RM has good reviews but I've never seen it mentioned on forums. CL has good reviews.
- RM boasts a taller working height, which really attracts me. I am 6' 2" tall with some back problems. (But I am very active.)
- RM has the splitting wedge welded to the end of the cylinder rod. Other splitters have it the other way around? (The RM wedge moves with the rod; other splitters have the rod case pushing against a stationary wedge. I don't know what the difference is.)
- RM includes a 4-way wedge that you can attach. I think on this model, it does not slip on and off. I think you bolt it on, so, it's not as simple as lifting it off, as it is on other RM splitters.
- There is another RM 37 ton splitter that is almost double the cost and it includes a log lift. I don't know if you can retrofit this 37 ton "tip up" vertical or horizontal splitter. They might be totally different models. The log lift would be great, but I'm not ready to spend $3500.
- The CL uses a Kohler motor and the RM uses Lifan. The salesman at RM had a real good sales pitch for the Lifan, saying that it is a great motor with a bazillion sales. I think he said it used to be what was rebranded as Honda but they changed, and he thinks this Lifan is superior to the current Honda. He said pretty much all motors these days are made in Asia.
- The RM includes a "knock off" plate and it, alone weighs 60 lbs. When the cylinder rod is retracted and pulls sticky splits back, that plate knocks the split off. And, supposedly, protects the motor.
- The RM includes auto return; not sure about the CL.
- CL is on sale tomorrow for $899 plus about $100 tax, so, $1,000. Includes hydraulic oil and assembly. Just haul it off the lot, that's nice. The RM will probably require me having a helper for an entire afternoon. I will need to watch the assembly video to get a feel for how one can assemble such a heavy splitter. The main beam is 6" x 6" steel, I think. It appears to be a very heavy splitter. Which I guess is good once it's assembled.
- The RM company appears to have good customer support, meaning product knowledge.
- The RM offers electric start option for only $99 (plus about $60 for a battery), far less than competitors.

So, my buying a splitter is long overdue. This will (hopefully) be a lifetime purchase, so, $1,000 versus $2,000 does not matter as much as my normal caution of trying to hold down spending as much as I can. The RM has the taller working height, that could be a biggie for me on a lifetime purchase. And I guess the much larger motor and heavier build could be worth it? I certainly would rather spend $1,000 instead of $2,000 if it won't make that much difference to me but... What do you guys think?


----------



## kevin j (Mar 14, 2017)

I would check the cycle time carefully the 37 ton  means a larger diameter cylinder which means it might be really slow unless it's a considerably larger engine  and pump. 
 I have a 4 inch cylinder 20 ton range and it rarely is too low on force but I have run many larger diameter's splitters that are frustratingly slow with every cycle.


----------



## Jazzberry (Mar 14, 2017)

Good advice here https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/champion-wood-splitter-from-tractor-supply.160633/


----------



## triptester (Mar 14, 2017)

Look at the shipping details can you meet all the requirements for delivery.They may only be able to unload in the street and you have to move it from there.
The RM splitter has a 5"bore cylinder so 37 tons is BS, 30 tons would be max in actual use.


----------



## fishki (Mar 14, 2017)

triptester said:


> Look at the shipping details can you meet all the requirements for delivery.They may only be able to unload in the street and you have to move it from there.
> The RM splitter has a 5"bore cylinder so 37 tons is BS, 30 tons would be max in actual use.



37 ton with 5" cylinder would have to run at right around 3750psi.
30 tons with 5" is still just north of 3000psi

Did some checking on that 2 stage pump, 3000psi max, 2nd stage is 3.5gpm @ 2500psi, that's only like 24.5 tons.


----------



## neverbilly (Mar 14, 2017)

fishki said:


> 37 ton with 5" cylinder would have to run at right around 3750psi.
> 30 tons with 5" is still just north of 3000psi
> 
> Did some checking on that 2 stage pump, 3000psi max, 2nd stage is 3.5gpm @ 2500psi, that's only like 24.5 tons.



I spoke to the salesman again today and I jotted down some notes quickly. Regarding the 37 tons rating, I wrote that he said that the arithmetic backs up the claim... 5" inside ID, 16gpm, and 3750 something... maybe it was psi. If the claim is not right, I'd like to know! The machine certainly appears to be made more heavy duty than a big box brand splitter.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2017)

I am not familiar with any typical two stage splitter pump designed to run at 3750 PSI.  Unless I am proven wrong (and that CAN happen) his claim is false.

And Fishki - the pressure relief is a single component so there really isn't any way to do a dual pressure relief (that I know of). If the pump can only run at 2500 PSI max on the second stage - it will only be running at 2500 PSI on the first stage as well.  Just putting that out there....

ETA - I checked ruggedmade.com.  The pump specs out a 16 gpm pump but the picture associated specifically shows a 13/4.2 gallon pump - so conflicting info.  And of the CBNA brand pumps they have a max working pressure of 3000 PSI, so no, it doesn't appear that 3750 working pressure is even possible to obtain.
http://www.econ-handel.de/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Holzspalter_Pumpen.pdf


----------



## fishki (Mar 14, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> I spoke to the salesman again today and I jotted down some notes quickly. Regarding the 37 tons rating, I wrote that he said that the arithmetic backs up the claim... 5" inside ID, 16gpm, and 3750 something... maybe it was psi. If the claim is not right, I'd like to know! The machine certainly appears to be made more heavy duty than a big box brand splitter.


 
Something seems amiss to me on the rating, there is a formula for figuring pounds of force which is basically the cylinder area in square inches multiplied by the psi.

So a 5" diameter cylinder has an area of 19.64 square inches (pi * r2)
And with that 3000psi max 16gpm 2 stage pump it does not work out to the stated force of 35 tons.

It would need a 6" cylinder to achieve that. AT 2500 psi with 6" cylinder would come to 68175 lbs of force.



Jags said:


> I am not familiar with any typical two stage splitter pump designed to run at 3750 PSI.  Unless I am proven wrong (and that CAN happen) his claim is false.
> 
> And Fishki - the pressure relief is a single component so there really isn't any way to do a dual pressure relief (that I know of). If the pump can only run at 2500 PSI max on the second stage - it will only be running at 2500 PSI on the first stage as well.  Just putting that out there....
> 
> ETA - I checked ruggedmade.com.  The pump specs out a 16 gpm pump but the picture associated specifically shows a 13/4.2 gallon pump - so conflicting info.  And of the CBNA brand pumps they have a max working pressure of 3000 PSI, so no, it doesn't appear that 3750 working pressure is even possible to obtain.



Yes, somewhere the math is not working out, and I looked at the specs on the replacement 2 stage (CBNA-13/4.2) specs show 16gpm @ 650 psi and 3.5gpm @ 2500 psi, max rating 3000psi.


----------



## fishki (Mar 14, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> I spoke to the salesman again today and I jotted down some notes quickly. Regarding the 37 tons rating, I wrote that he said that the arithmetic backs up the claim... 5" inside ID, 16gpm, and 3750 something... maybe it was psi. If the claim is not right, I'd like to know! The machine certainly appears to be made more heavy duty than a big box brand splitter.



 Ask them the formula they used to compute tonnage. And pressure rating of pump.


----------



## neverbilly (Mar 14, 2017)

How does something like a DHT splitter get a 35 ton rating? Do these specs compute?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/DHT-35-T...og-Splitter-Kohler-Engine/53998108#about-item


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2017)

Almost all MFGs stretch the truth on splitter tonnage.   I think the numbers are left up to the marketing dept. not the engineering dept.


----------



## fishki (Mar 14, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> How does something like a DHT splitter get a 35 ton rating? Do these specs compute?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/DHT-35-T...og-Splitter-Kohler-Engine/53998108#about-item



Closer, 34.37 tons, still has the 5" cylinder, but a 3500 psi pump , but like Jags said, most are all going to overstate tonnage. They can rely on homeowner ignorance to get a sale.

Isn't 35 tons overkill?


----------



## jotul8e2 (Mar 14, 2017)

A fixed foot plate and moving wedge is definitely a better design.  With a moving plate and fixed wedge the plate must necessarily be smaller or you induce side forces that can break the yoke or bend the rod.  I find a moving plate also makes it more difficult to position the log into the wedge at the angle I want.

Cycle times are important, to a point.  Companies not up front about cycle times call for caution.

True thirty plus ton units are nice if you are running a four way splitter.  The white oak I have here is just too full of knots to work with a four way very often - it just breaks it up into a bunch of odd chunks.  With just a simple wedge I can position each piece for the cleanest split and a four inch cylinder and 3,000 psi are enough for that.

Rugged Made is a Chinese import, for good or bad.


----------



## Tar12 (Mar 14, 2017)

I will call total B.S. on the Lifan being superior to a Honda! Lifan is a Honda clone and as such is NOT of the same quality! The reports and reviews I have seen on the Lifans have been hit and miss in regards to quality. I would pass on it for this reason alone..bigger is not always better as you go up in size so do cycle times.The RM cycle time you mentioned is to me a painfully slow 14 sec. cycle time and these times are usually inflated...another reason to pass.


----------



## Lone_Gun (Mar 14, 2017)

I have noticed a sudden influx of the Rugged Split ads flooding our local Craigslist. I'm just not so sure I trust the specs.

LG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SawdustSA (Mar 15, 2017)

Being in South Africa with limited options regarding splitters, I also have  Chinese splitter.  It has a 11HP Lifan motor.  It is  "rated", or should I say advertised, as 36 ton.  I have had it now for around 2.5 years.  It has been running well.  That Lifan motor is a gem and starts on the 1st or 2nd pull, even after standing for a month or 3.  

I have done a number of oil changes on the motor since new to ensure all the "running in" fillings were removed.

I bought it mostly because of the type of wood I work with.  Eucalyptus with twisty grain.  A splitting maul often does not do much.

From a quick search, the RM has some similarities to mine.  Mine is not the full beam model though.  

I have managed to put a slight bend in the end plate already.  Some gnarly pieces would not budge.  
I removed the 4 way wedge wings though.
I also added a hydraulic filter.


----------



## triptester (Mar 15, 2017)

I believe how they come up with the high tonnage claims is by using the pressure reading surge that can occur for the split second when the cylinder stops moving and before the relief valve opening.

Typically cylinders, valves ,and pumps for log splitters are rated at 3000 psi or less. When these items are rated at higher pressures they become specialty items and the price goes up 2-5 times for each item.


----------



## blades (Mar 15, 2017)

Stick with someone you can service a parts from like TSC- Or get one from Dirty hand tools ( excellant support from various posters on 3 different forums)That rugged made ( last year it was all over my local CL- they got banned) is going to be a problem down the road, all you have there is an import company making a fast buck. When they get tired of it, it will be dropped and you will be SOL unless you can do your own repair modification work.


----------



## neverbilly (Mar 17, 2017)

I started this thread and now report I bought the County Line 25 ton. Hauled it home ready to go on my trailer and it works great, cranks right up every time.


----------



## Jazzberry (Mar 17, 2017)

Great choice


----------



## Tar12 (Mar 17, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> I started this thread and now report I bought the County Line 25 ton. Hauled it home ready to go on my trailer and it works great, cranks right up every time.


Excellent choice! It will split everything for you.I abused the same model for years with out fail. I even made a 4 way for it.It just kept on ticking...I sold it for a 1 reason and 1 reason only I bought a commercial splitter to really up my firewood sales as my customer base has grown over the years. ENJOY!


----------

